#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Сокровища Наланды

## Владимир Николаевич

Предваряя учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV по второй главе известного сочинения Дхармакирти «Праманаварттика», профессор Колумбийского университета Роберт Турман в апреле 2016г. провел семинар "Сокровища Наланды". Роберт Турман посвятил свои лекции духовному наследию древнего монастырского университета Наланды и мастерам буддийской философии – Нагарджуне, Асанге, Дхармакирти, Чандракирти, Шантидеве ... .

Роберт Турман. Сокровища Наланды. Часть 1 

Роберт Турман. Сокровища Наланды. Часть 2 

Роберт Турман. Сокровища Наланды. Часть 3

----------

Silver (15.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Запись прямой трансляции Учений Его Святейшества Далай-ламы по второй главе  сочинения Дхармакирти «Праманаварттика» (Комментарий к трактату Дигнаги о достоверном познании). Вторая глава отвечает на ключевой вопрос, волнующий каждого серьезного духовного практика: достижима ли высшая цель духовных исканий ‒ пробуждение? В ней логически обосновывается существование прошлых и будущих жизней, а также основополагающее учение Будды Шакьямуни о Четырех благородных истинах (о страдании; причине страдания; возможности полного прекращения страдания и пути его преодоления)...

Далай-лама. Учения в Риге (2016). Сессия 1 

Далай-лама. Учения в Риге (2016). Сессия 2 

Далай-лама. Учения в Риге (2016). Сессия 3 

Далай-лама. Учения в Риге (2016). Сессия 4

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Собрание тем (Дуйра) – это вводный курс онтологии в системе монастырского образования, первый из трёх начальных курсов, в процессе прохождения которых создаётся эффективный понятийный аппарат для углублённого изучения последующих тем: Праджняпарамиты, Мадхьямаки и других. Практические учебные пособия, относящиеся к «Собранию тем», содержат основные философские определения, рассмотрение спорных моментов через использование диалектических приёмов...

Лама Тенгон, Дуйра (1/9) 

Лама Тенгон, Дуйра (2/9) 

Лама Тенгон, Дуйра (3/9) 

Лама Тенгон, Дуйра (4/9) 

Лама Тенгон, Дуйра (5/9) 

Лама Тенгон, Дуйра (6/9) 

Лама Тенгон, Дуйра (7/9) 

Лама Тенгон, Дуйра (8/9) 

Лама Тенгон, Дуйра (9/9) 


(Лама Тенгон — Жигжит Ирдынеев (тибетское имя Тензин Гонпо, кратко Тенгон), ученик Его Святейшества Богдо-гегена, монах-гелонг, настоятель монастыря «Шедруб Чокорлинг» во Франции, составитель и переводчик книги «Тексты для ежедневных практик». 

Жигжит Ирдынеев родился 13 мая 1975 г. в Агинске. Окончил среднюю школу в 1992 г., затем поступил в Иволгинский Дацан.

В 1995 г. он уехал в Индию и поступил в тибетский монастырь Дрепунг Гоманг Дацан (штат Карнатака, Южная Индия). Там он принял полные обеты монаха (гелонга).
В 2000 г. в Иволгинском Дацане (Бурятия) защитил степень бакалавра буддийской философии.
В 2003 г. в монастыре Дрепунг Гоманг (Индия) сдал экзамены Парчин дамче и защитил степень магистра буддийской философии....

http://drepunggomang.ru/?p=236 )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Резидентный учитель центра «Ганден Тендар Линг» геше-лхарамба Джампа Дакпа дал комментарий на вторую главу известного сочинения Дхармакирти «Праманаварттика». В этом классическом буддийском тексте можно найти ответы на распространенные вопросы: достижима ли высшая цель духовных исканий ‒ пробуждение? Существуют ли прошлые и будущие жизни? А также изучается основополагающее учение Будды Шакьямуни о Четырех благородных истинах: о страдании и причине страдания, возможности полного прекращения страдания и пути его преодоления. Вторая глава «Праманаварттика» Дхармакирти была темой учений, которые Его Святейшество Далай-лама даровал в Риге (Латвия) для жителей стран Балтии и России с 10 по 11 октября 2016 года

Геше Джампа Дакпа - обзор второй главы Праманаварттики Дхармакирти, часть 1 

Геше Джампа Дакпа - обзор второй главы Праманаварттики Дхармакирти, часть 2 

(переводчик - ачарйа Бем Митруев)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Весной 2014 года геше Цултрим Гьялцен, постоянный учитель "Дрепунг Гоманг Центра" в Москве, прочитал цикл лекций образовательного курса:

«Система строения личности человека, 51 ментальный фактор».


1 Геше Цултрим Гьялцен. 51 ментальный фактор. Основное сознание 

2 ГешеЦултрим Гьялцен. 51 ментальный фактор. Второстепенные сознания 

3 Геше Цултрим Гьялцен. 51 ментальный фактор. Разрушительные эмоции 

4 Геше Цултрим Гьялцен. 51 ментальный фактор. Вторичные факторы  

5 Геше Цултрим Гьялцен. Омраченные воззрения 

6 Геше Цултрим Гьялцен. Одиннадцать добродетелей 

7 Геше Цултрим Гьялцен. Шесть коренных и двадцать вторичных омрачений

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В апреле 2016 года с визитом в Калмыкии находился известный ученый-буддолог, ученик Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, профессор Колумбийского университета Роберт Турман. С Калмыкией его связывают особые отношения, поскольку коренной учитель Роберта Турмана, геше Вангьял, был этническим калмыком и одним из первых резидентных учителей тибетского буддизма в США. В Элисте профессор Роберт Турман прочитал четыре публичные лекции, общался с журналистами и посетил несколько культурных мероприятий. 24 апреля в Центральном хуруле «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни» состоялась заключительная лекция «По стопам Будды: сокровищница Наланды». 


Роберт Турман. По следам Будды: сокровищница Наланды  


(первые три лекции цикла выше, в первом сообщении данной темы)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

«Собрание тем» - Дуйра. Лекция 1 

«Собрание тем» - Дуйра. Лекция 2 

«Собрание тем» - Дуйра. Лекция 3  

«Собрание тем» - Дуйра. Лекция 4 

«Собрание тем» - Дуйра. Лекция 5 

Ведущий семинара Илья Кучин - переводчик на русский язык 2-х учебников по дуйре («Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев» Агвана Таши и «Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов» Сонама Вангьяла). Работал над совершенствованием перевода лориг («Золотое ожерелье прекрасных Учений» Кунчена Жамьян Шадбы ), переведенный ранее Б. Дампилоном. В настоящее время трудится над доработкой перевода учебника "Дон дун чу (don bdun cu)" по предмету "Парамита" ("Парчин"), введение в "Абхисамаяламкару", переведенный ранее Б. Дампилоном, работает над завершением перевода Большого Тонтуна(stong thun chen mo) – «Заметки по мадхъямаке «Открывающие глаза счастливцев».

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

9−10 ноября 2016 года в Москве в Институте востоковедения РАН состоялся круглый стол "Тибетология и буддология на стыке науки и религии", в работе которого приняли участие ученые из России, Индии и Казахстана. Геше Нгаванг Самтен из Центрального университета высшей тибетологии (Варанаси, Индия) выступил с докладом по теме:

"Путешествие традиции Наланды в современный мир через Тибет".

----------

Шуньяананда (23.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

5 октября 2016 года в Москве геше Нгаванг Тукдже прочитал лекцию о второй главе «Праманаварттики» Дхармакирти, где говорится о достоверном познании, теории перерождений и Четырех благородных истинах. Встреча с московскими буддистами прошла в рамках подготовки к Учениям Его Святейшества Далай-ламы для стран Балтии и России, которые неделю состоялись в Риге. Геше Нгаванг Тукдже − доктор буддийской философии, получивший степень в монастыре Сера Дже, крупнейшей философской школы буддизма:

Геше Нгаванг Тукдже. Комментарий на «Праманаварттику» Дхармакирти

----------

Михаил_ (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ум и его потенциал – Вечер с геше Дакпа Джампа – 26.09.18 

Буддизм как религия, философия и наука об уме – Вечер с геше Дакпа Джампа – 17.10.18 



Лорик с геше Дакпа Джампа, лекция №2 – 13.10.18 

Лорик с геше Дакпа Джампа, лекция №3 – 20.10.18 

Лорик с геше Дакпа Джампа, лекция №4 – 27.10.18 

Лорик с геше Дакпа Джампа, лекция №5 – 03.11.18 

Лорик с геше Дакпа Джампа, лекция №6 – 10.11.18 


О ЛОРИК

Как мы познаем? Мы познаем себя и мир вокруг нас посредством чувств и мышления. Но далеко не всё, что мы видим, слышим или думаем, является определенным, и зачастую мы совсем не уверены в наших знаниях о мире.

Способы познания — первая из двух тем курса по лорик. В первой части подробно раскрывается, как мы воспринимаем объекты, определяем точность их познания и принимаем дальнейшие решения на основе полученной информации. Это очень важный аспект модели ума, описанной в буддизме.

Вторая часть курса посвящена собственно уму — из каких компонентов он состоит, каким образом функционирует, как эти компоненты взаимодействуют друг с другом и как они позволяют осуществить трансформацию и развитие сознания.

Лорик — одна из первых тем, которые традиционно изучают в монастырях, ведь понимание устройства ума — один из краеугольных моментов буддизма. Изучение лорика также полезно для развития логической аргументации.

Геше-ла дарует учения на тибетском, перевод на русский — Чеченбай Монгуш.
http://fpmt.ru/

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Лорик с геше-лхарамба Дакпа Джампа, лекция №7 – 17.11.18 

Лорик с геше-лхарамба Дакпа Джампа, лекция №8 – 08.12.18

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Лорик с геше-лхарамба Дакпа Джампа, лекция №1 – 06.10.18 

....

Лорик с геше-лхарамба Дакпа Джампа, лекция №9 – 15.12.18

----------

